# Recommended sun conure cage size



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi 

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice about cage sizes. I now have a sun conure since January which is homed in my current cage which used to have love birds in it. The cage is ok but I have a feeling it's going to be too small in the long term. It's 60cm heigh 60cm wide and about 50 cm deep. The shop when I got the conure said this would be ok however although he is very happy and a joy I think I need to plan to get him a bigger cage. 

I've had a good google but the advice is all so different some say taller then wide others say 4ft square. I'm confused. When I look at cages on line the dimensions are confusing and seem to include the stand which does not help. 

What size cage do you all think? 


Thanks


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

My conures are in cages a bit bigger than yours...but that size is fine if the bird is let out to exercise.Mine rarely fly in the cage anyway.


----------



## Chillis (Nov 30, 2011)

bigger the better  just make sure you have the correct bar spacing & you'll be fine


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Agree the bigger the better, the size of cage you have would be fine for finches or at the very most a budgie but really you need to go as big as possible. Ebay is great for a wide variety of cages to suit all budgets, most birds don't fly in their cages but do need to able to stretch their wings fully and have enough space to put several toys etc to keep them busy while you're not about and they are not out of their cage.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the Montana San Remo, I've recently bought one for my Caiques and it's a good size for them without totally taking over the living room!


----------

